# 16v swap



## 19vwfreak88 (Jun 6, 2008)

does anybody no if you can take a 89 jetta 16v head and put it on an 89 fox


----------



## gwebel (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: 16v swap (19vwfreak88)*

Try this forum... Hybrid and Swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=38
You will get an answer there for sure.


----------

